# F. D. Roosevelt State Park Ga.



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We might even be able to get there on Thu. if everything works out well.
Anyone care to come join us?
The CG has 7-8 slots left.









Hope to see you there.
Dave


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Let us know how you liked it. We are going the first week in April for 4 days. I have never been there but have heard good things about it.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

FraTra said:


> Let us know how you liked it. We are going the first week in April for 4 days. I have never been there but have heard good things about it.


Be happy to. 
From the photos, it looks like Callaway is in bloom. Should be really great.

Dave


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

dave i wish we could join you. 
i have to pack that weekend for the place we dont speak of. 
its the weekend after .we will be gone for a week.
fdr is nice. try and get a lake site. check the ga state park site and see if fdr is having a pine mountain trail
association hike that weekend. its well worth it to go.
if not, ask a ranger how to get to the tails with the large water fall. its only about a two mile hike each way.
but well worth it.
that park has lots of other activites they do each week.
have a great time.

if you need more info just give me a call.

thanks, lamar


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We are going to be heading over to Lake Allatoona this weekend (actually, Thursday evening) to kick off the camping season. 
We will be at the Victoria Campground if anyone cares to join us.

Bob


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> We are going to be heading over to Lake Allatoona this weekend (actually, Thursday evening) to kick off the camping season.
> We will be at the Victoria Campground if anyone cares to join us.
> 
> Bob


HI-JACK HI-JACK 






















errr...

Hi-Bob;
Hope you have a great camp. 
If you're out on a _LONG_







drive, stop in and say hello.









Dave


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> We are going to be heading over to Lake Allatoona this weekend (actually, Thursday evening) to kick off the camping season.
> We will be at the Victoria Campground if anyone cares to join us.
> 
> Bob


HI-JACK HI-JACK 






















errr...

Hi-Bob;
Hope you have a great camp. 
If you're out on a _LONG_







drive, stop in and say hello.









Dave
[/quote]

You mean this isn't the "What are the SE Outbackers doing this weekend" thread?









Bob


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> We are going to be heading over to Lake Allatoona this weekend (actually, Thursday evening) to kick off the camping season.
> We will be at the Victoria Campground if anyone cares to join us.
> 
> Bob


HI-JACK HI-JACK 






















errr...

Hi-Bob;
Hope you have a great camp. 
If you're out on a _LONG_







drive, stop in and say hello.









Dave
[/quote]

You mean this isn't the "What are the SE Outbackers doing this weekend" thread?









Bob
[/quote]
OK... What the he_ _.

EVERYBODY!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, me and Margaret just got back from Topsail, so this weekend I am cleaning the Outback and Margaret has to work, so we can make payments on the "Nimitz".







If it was not for that, we would join y'all.

Leon


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Dave,
You'll love FDR. Nice camp ground and great mountain overlooks. Your daughter will enjoy the zoo just down the road. Take my advice though if you go, rent one of their vehicles to feed the animals. The animals will put their heads inside the vehicle and they sometimes drag their horns down the side. I would love to go with you but we can't get off work. I hope ya'll have a great time.
















Some pics from one of the overlooks


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dave and Bob,
I'd LOVE to be camping with you and your families, this weekend, if the youngest was not on restrictions....yep, he suffers, I suffer......you get the idea!!
Dave, you'll LOVE FDR!! It's so pretty, and don't miss Pine Mtn. downtown, if you or the wife like antique shops, etc. On the north-end of downtown Pine Mtn., there's a little buffet restaurant, and, when I was there about 3 yrs. ago, the food was great and the prices were even greater!!
Bob, why aren't you going to Sweetwater? I heard they were closing Victoria, but I guess they misinformed me, or it was temporary, last year. I swear, Bob, you travel SO FAR to go camping, it's pitiful!! How do you ever afford the gas???















Hmmm......so, Lemur......headed for the "unspoken"place, huh? Sure hope youngest is off restriction by then!!
No, just teasing. I know how important your private time is to you. Besides, Jimmy MAY get off restriction by the time he's 18, which is a few days short of 5 years from now!!














Note the emphasis on the MAY!!








I guess I'll be doing what Leon's going to do. Cleaning the outside of the OB. He asked me if I ever washed the 27RSDS, when he put my OBer.com decals on it, so it's either me and the restricted child wash it, or take it about 30 miles to get a professional detail job on it. (Which may not be a bad idea!)
Have great weekends, everyone!!!








Darlene


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Bob, why aren't you going to Sweetwater? I heard they were closing Victoria, but I guess they misinformed me, or it was temporary, last year.


As far as I know, there has never been any plans to close Victoria. They did, however close a couple of the other COE CG's last year.
We go to Victoria because...
1. It is closer to home.
2. It is closer to work so I can still commute while camping and not have to take vacation time.
3. It is nicer than Sweetwater....at least in our opinion. Plus, the lake is usually cleaner because Sweetwater is at the upper end of the lake where it can be muddy at times.

Bob


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Well, me and Margaret just got back from Topsail, so this weekend I am cleaning the Outback and Margaret has to work, so we can make payments on the "Nimitz".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh!... Come on Leon;

Margaret will be at work so she won't miss you, and I won't tell anyone that the Nimitz was dirty.








You KNOW you want to... Just tell her it's a 'recon in force'.









BTW:
When you finish cleaning yours, we should be back and I call next in line. Don't work to hard.

Dave


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Bob, why aren't you going to Sweetwater? I heard they were closing Victoria, but I guess they misinformed me, or it was temporary, last year.


As far as I know, there has never been any plans to close Victoria. They did, however close a couple of the other COE CG's last year.
We go to Victoria because...
1. It is closer to home.
2. It is closer to work so I can still commute while camping and not have to take vacation time.
3. It is nicer than Sweetwater....at least in our opinion. Plus, the lake is usually cleaner because Sweetwater is at the upper end of the lake where it can be muddy at times.

Bob
[/quote]
Oh, I forgot........you like to sit at the gate in the morning and wait!!







They told me, last year, that they had closed Victoria I know for a couple of weeks, because they gave a non-reservable site to someone that had a reservation at Victoria, when I went to Sweetwater. Or, I could be confused.








You didn't mention that they had a "Jerry Springer" wanna-be at Sweetwater, when I was there, last year. A guy slugged a woman in the LAKE and threatened to slug another one. Geez!! Decided I'd had enough water-sports for one day.















Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> Oh!... Come on Leon;
> 
> Margaret will be at work so she won't miss you, and I won't tell anyone that the Nimitz was dirty.
> 
> ...


You better believe I want to go. We went last year a little too late and missed all the blooms at Callaway.







I sure would like to see them, but I know if I went without Margaret she would restrict me from the Outback until she had time off and also I would most likely see all my clothes laying in the yard when I got back.







But seriously we would love to go but the timing is just not right. I know you will have a good time because there is so much to do and see in the area. I will be thinking about y'all while I am washing the Nimitz.









Leon


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

It appears rumors of our camping trip this weekend are greatly exaggerated.
There is a typo on ReserveAmerica with regard to Victoria CG's opening date.
ReserveAmerica said March 1, but it is actually March 30th.
Good thing I caught this before we showed up at their closed and locked gate with the Outback in tow.
Oh well...









Bob


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> It appears rumors of our camping trip this weekend are greatly exaggerated.
> There is a typo on ReserveAmerica with regard to Victoria CG's opening date.
> ReserveAmerica said March 1, but it is actually March 30th.
> Good thing I caught this before we showed up at their closed and locked gate with the Outback in tow.
> ...


Oh, Bob,
I'm SO SORRY!!







I was hoping you would get to go!! I don't know how much hope there is for US to go camping 4/1-7, either. Spring break for the kids, and time slipped up on me. Of COURSE, Jimmy, my cousin and her grandson want to go to the Gulf of Mexico. I suggested St. Augustine or somewhere like that, but, oh, no, cuz would just "rough it" in a hotel a couple of nights, even though they wouldn't get "all the frills" if we went camping!! 
HI! Got news for her!! Jimmy and I are going fishing on a GA LAKE, if I can get reservations!!







She didn't care for Topsail, last year, and let it be known. That's okay.........I didn't invite her back this year!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

sgalady said:


> She didn't care for Topsail, last year, and let it be known. That's okay.........I didn't invite her back this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl, you are bad.







But then again, you go girl.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> She didn't care for Topsail, last year, and let it be known. That's okay.........I didn't invite her back this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl, you are bad.







But then again, you go girl.









Leon








[/quote]
Nope, I'm not bad............she didn't like it, I SURELY don't want to make her feel she has to go again!!




































Darlene


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> She didn't care for Topsail, last year, and let it be known. That's okay.........I didn't invite her back this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl, you are bad.







But then again, you go girl.









Leon








[/quote]
Well digressing to the original topic_ (oh no, not that). _







Leon you will like Callaway next weekend The blooms were nice this time, but should peak on, or perhaps before next weekend. Tell Margret its time to go...!









Dave

BTW it was a great weekend.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> BTW it was a great weekend.


Glad to here y'all had a good time. I like FDR. It is a really nice state park.

Leon









BTW, it looks like you need to update your map. I know you have been to Topsail.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> BTW it was a great weekend.


Glad to here y'all had a good time. I like FDR. It is a really nice state park.

Leon









BTW, it looks like you need to update your map. I know you have been to Topsail.








[/quote]
Yeah, The system I had my map on died and I haven't created a new one yet. Kept thinking I'd get the old system working again. Since I'm now rebuilding that that computer I suppose I'll have to do it again and update. ANOTHER thing on the list...
















Dave


----------

